# Oddball Stocking Suggestions



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon long and I'm looking for a fish that I can house comfortably in it. I would love your suggestions! I am not much of an oddball guy but I would really like to have something unique in there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I once saw a couple of very different fish, one was some kind of dragon fish, really really different, another that was cool was a rope fish.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thx for the advise Pyrrolin... anyone else?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

mudskippers r2o has lots


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

If you like cories, check out the green lasers (or neon) They are kinda nice. Are you looking for just a single larger trophy like fish, or several smaller?? Discus are nice.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

For a 20g, options are limited.

American flagfish?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

flagfish are kinda nice but I have found them to be quite aggressive. I had to remove mine from my community tank


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm considering a leaf fish... they tend to not need a lot of room. I would actually like a single fish. I know 20 gallons is limited, that's why I was hoping for some suggestions 

I have been told to go the route of a sand dwelling pufferfish, ropefish, leaf fish, badis badis....


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

there are puffer fish that look so cute and gentle but they are very aggressive.

I also once saw some kind of dragon fish, it was soooooo cool!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> I'm considering a leaf fish... they tend to not need a lot of room. I would actually like a single fish. I know 20 gallons is limited, that's why I was hoping for some suggestions
> 
> I have been told to go the route of a sand dwelling pufferfish, ropefish, leaf fish, badis badis....


Leaf fish will only eat live foods so you'll have a pita feeding it. 
It's pretty hard if not impossible to get them off live food from what I remember.

Puffers you have one choice in that sized tank and it's a Congo aka Miurus puffer.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Crayfish possibly? Not sure if Menagerie still has CPO's but if I had a spare 20g, that would be my first choice.

And since they're bottom dwellers, I would probably try my hand at some hatchetfish too, preferably the marbled variation.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Crenuchus spilurus, sailfin tetra


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I second/third the puffer idea. Personally love Figure 8s.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

African Butterfly Fish?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Jackson, the Congo puffer is exactly what I was thinking D

Thanks to everyone else for their suggestions!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

If you're up for the challenge try a freshwater lionfish


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tino said:


> If you're up for the challenge try a freshwater lionfish


They get 10"+ and they're boring. I had two for years. Aka grunting toad fish


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

keep a single neon tetra in a heavily planted tank?? >_<


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Look into plecos. They look really nice, but get expensive. I would personally love to have a tank of plecos if not for a price constraint.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd be more worried about the 10lbs of poop a day lol


----------

